# Wheat Bags



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI, 
Im always cold and wondered if a wheat bag would help keep  my belly warm after IUI etc, has anyone tried either a wheat bag or heat pad? Which was better?

Thanks
Julia x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun 

Some are told not to use a heated wheat bag or hot water bottle after ovulation or similar ie embryo transfer etc...

However, when I had acupuncture he advised me to keep my belly warm as this can apparently aid implantation...and when we had the ivf, I specifically asked our consultant about using heated wheatbag, hot baths etc and he said that as long as it (wheat bag) was only warm & used for about 10mins then ok...he said basically that as long as body temp didn't go over 100 then would be fine and not overcook the embies !

I've not used a heat bag but use wheat bag regularly...

Good luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Natasha.
Thanks for that, I knew you would have the answer!

Ive just bidded for a wheat bag on ebay, so i'll give it a go, im just so cold all the time, acupuncturist recommended slicing ginger and putting that in boiling water, made me feel warm for a few mins, but now im back to being cold again, it seems worse in my right hand.  I know that if you are too cold embies wont imbed. Day 12 scan today for IUI, feeling nervous and very bloated!

Julia x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

coxy said:


> Hi Natasha.
> Thanks for that, I knew you would have the answer!


 

Theres a lady (Buttercup) on the NES (endometriosis society) website that makes wheat bags & sells them. Here's the link to her post... http://p197.ezboard.com/fendoboardfrm1.showMessage?topicID=9953.topic

That's where I got mine !

I've tried the ginger tea thing but when I'm cold I have to sit on top of a radiator to get me warm !!!! You probably know this but peppermint tea is good at easing that horrid bloated feeling.

Wishing you loads of luck hun    
Take care
Natasha

This post contains an unconfirmed link and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, has anyone on here got a wheat bag? If so, where did you get it from please! Am searching for one on the advice of my acupuncturist and so far have had no luck. Would rather go out to get it from the shop rather than wait for internet delievery!

Thanks

Kate
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have ordered a lavender wheatbag but am not too sure you are supposed to have lavender ones


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I won a bid on Ebay for a non scented wheatbag for £3.99, and I'm just waiting for it to be delivered. It's red tartan!  

Rosie. x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Are lavender ones safe to use? During tx and if and when I am pregnant??

Is there anywhere I can find out??

Kate
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've had a lavendar wheatbag for ages now and was told it was fine to use as the lavendar was dried and in small quantity.  You should be careful with lavendar essential oils though which should be avoided during the early trimesters of pregnancy.  If you're concerned & want peace of mind then I would speak with a practising herbalist as they will be able to give you more information.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## aitchaitch (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi - just found this website - recommended by a friend - it is all new to me ! Have been ttc for 2 years - can someone tell me what you do with a wheat bag


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

You can use it to warm your womb. Ie take it to bed or when I get mine I intend on using it at work too!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi aitchaitch and welcome to FF 


You use a heated wheatbag in the same way you'd use a hot water bottle.  Although I checked with consultant (and acupuncturist !) about using it during 2ww & both said ok, its best to use in moderation during 2ww - use only a warm (not hot) wheatbag and only for about 15mins each time.  You should ensure your womb area is kept warm at all times but don't overheat it as the embies don't like it !!

A heated wheatbag is also great for back aches, period pains etc...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend bought me a lovely lavendar and camolmile one in the shape of a furry elephant, with a microwavable insert (in his tummy).  He is very cute.
L x


----------

